# Spring Bass



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught 7 nice bass tonight in a private lake (70 acres) fishing about 100 yards of shore line.

The big boys are looking to feed........of the seven, smallest was 2 1/2 pounds, most were 3-4 pounds.

They just tore up a black buzz bait.

Oldfox ( formerly Larry)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Where were you fishing at? Gonna try O'Shaugnessy Sunday, I hope they are in the shallow areas like they usually are this time of the year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

buzzbait in 50 deg. water?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

You fishing in Ohio?

If so, that is an absolutely phenomenal catch! Especially on a buzzbait this early in the year. I have been bass fishing in Ohio for about 25 years, and I can count the number of 3-4LB bass that I have caught on both hands (and have some fingers left over).


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing in Landen Lake near Kings Island, North of Cincinnati. I live on the lake, which is closed to the public.

Black Buzz bait, water is stained, don't know temperature.......all fish were in 1 to 2 foot of water next to shore.

Was out this evening and only hooked up with 3, one dink one about 2 pound and the bigg'in was 4 -5 lbs., About the biggest I ever got in this lake. 

The big fish come in like this every spring, hang around till they spawn out and then head for deeper water.

I started fishing last night around 6:00, started tonight around 7:00....they seem to shut down as soon as the sun goes down.

Oldfox1939 
(Formerly Larry)


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the fine catches! I found that the bass were moving up in ponds here in southern OHio. I was catching them on slower lures like the plastic lizard and floating rapala. All were nice bass, 2-3.5 pounds, which was a blast. Keep up the good work!


----------

